# Triple Road Crank Wanted



## broady (3 Mar 2015)

Anyone got a triple that they have buried in the garage/shed?
Much appreciated if anyone can find one


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2015)

I know you are probably looking for very cheap (or free) but if you can afford to spend £90 (or less) you can buy a nice Stronglight triple chainset from Spa Cycles and a Shimano UN55 from Chain Reaction Cycles. I did that when I put a triple on my Cannondale last year and it works beautifully. Looks good too!


----------



## coco69 (3 Mar 2015)

Got an ultegra 6703 170mm length


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Mar 2015)

I've got a circa 2011 Shimano FC-R453 (50x39x30) 170mm cranks complete with Octalink ES-25 BB if your interested. 

They are an 'non-series' OE fitment that sits between Tiagra and Sora. It uses the same chainrings as the Tiagra FC-4503 triple chainset. Very little usage and plenty of life left in the BB and rings




£30 delivered (UK mainland)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I know you are probably looking for very cheap (or free) but if you can afford to spend £90 (or less) you can buy a nice Stronglight triple chainset from Spa Cycles and a Shimano UN55 from Chain Reaction Cycles. I did that when I put a triple on my Cannondale last year and it works beautifully. Looks good too!



I only paid £75.39 for my 105 Triple chainset from ribble last month.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I only paid £75.39 for my 105 Triple chainset from ribble last month.


I was allowing extra for the bottom bracket - the chainset itself was £75.

Spa are currently doing this triple chainset for £35 but crank bolts and bottom bracket would have to be added to that. Ffoeg's offer sounds very good!


----------



## broady (4 Mar 2015)

@Ffoeg 
I've never had the octolink ones before. Just the square taper ones and the hollowtech ones.
What size is the bb on it? And what thread?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Mar 2015)

@broady it's a pretty much standard 68mm with an English thread.


----------



## broady (15 Mar 2015)

@Ffoeg 
Pm sent


----------



## broady (18 Mar 2015)

Received today and hoping to fit tonight and then try it on Thursday 
Thanks @Ffoeg


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Mar 2015)

Glad it arrived OK

Happy fettling


----------

